

Elon Musk Files Lawsuit Contesting the Award of Rocket Launch Contract to Rival - ytNumbers
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/people/news/paypal-founder-elon-musk-files-lawsuit-contesting-the-award-of-multibilliondollar-rocket-launch-contract-to-rival-9292542.html

======
natch
I don't think he's contesting the award of the contract to a rival. As I
understood it he's contesting the award of the contract without a competitive
bidding process. Vastly different, if you think about it.

